# ASWAN - hotels



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Any recommendations for the best 5*+ hotel in Aswan - Nice rooms, Good view etc.

We are going to spend a night at the end of a Nile Cruise in Feb . 

any help very welcome . . . :clap2:


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Lanason said:


> Any recommendations for the best 5*+ hotel in Aswan - Nice rooms, Good view etc.
> 
> We are going to spend a night at the end of a Nile Cruise in Feb .
> 
> any help very welcome . . . :clap2:


Has no-one been to Aswan / worked in Aswan / knows anything about Aswan then


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Has no-one been to Aswan / worked in Aswan / knows anything about Aswan then


LOL what does that tell you about us or Aswan!
Go to your local travel agent in korba you'll get a better deal than dealing with hotel direct. Anyway when you return you can tell us all about it!


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

I would suggest somewhere like Moevenpick Resort Aswan which is located on Elephantine Island away from the hustle and bustle of the centre of Aswan. Its only a very ferry ride to the mainland. Hotels can be a mixed lot here in Egypt and few are truely 5 star. 
As with all hotels in Egypt, I would book directly with the hotel and ask for the local rate for residents, stressing that you live here in Egypt, it can be as much as half the tourist rate.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

NZCowboy said:


> I would suggest somewhere like Moevenpick Resort Aswan which is located on Elephantine Island away from the hustle and bustle of the centre of Aswan. Its only a very ferry ride to the mainland. Hotels can be a mixed lot here in Egypt and few are truely 5 star.
> As with all hotels in Egypt, I would book directly with the hotel and ask for the local rate for residents, stressing that you live here in Egypt, it can be as much as half the tourist rate.


But booking with travel agent saves all this as you said there not really 5 star anyway and still get resident rate the hotel will charge you resident maybe,
also try both on line.


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

bat said:


> But booking with travel agent saves all this as you said there not really 5 star anyway and still get resident rate the hotel will charge you resident maybe,
> also try both on line.


Online will give you a discounted tourist rate, not the local resident rate, which is much less. Sometimes less than half the tourist rate. In Egypt I have found the best rates if you ring the hotel, other countries I always book online.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

NZCowboy said:


> Online will give you a discounted tourist rate, not the local resident rate, which is much less. Sometimes less than half the tourist rate. In Egypt I have found the best rates if you ring the hotel, other countries I always book online.


I meant online local travel agents sorry.sometimes I've asked at hotel for example in alexandria got there local rate but then called travel agent who has better rate especially off season .also all the hotels every now and again advertise special rates for locals and residents especially in low season after Christmas example. And suppose hiltons etc movenpicks same all over Egypt .


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Never been to Aswan, sorry. 
Have you checked Trip Advisor? YOu should get some reviews there.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

did you check this website? .:Into Egypt Travel, Tour Egypt, Hotels Egypt, Nile Cruises, Red Sea Diving, Aswan Hotels, Luxor Hotels


----------

